# Đơn vị chuyên thiết kế, làm vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh trường mầm non



## quanvachngan2014 (20/7/21)

*Thi công vách ngăn vệ sinh* thiết kế và thi công vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh trường mầm non cần chú trọng nhiều yếu tố. Đó là làm sao để đảm bảo sự riêng tư, nhưng cũng phải ấn tượng, bắt mắt. Bởi trẻ nhỏ luôn thích thú với những không gian ấn tượng, thu hút. Thiên Tường Phúc là đơn vị có nhiều kinh nghiệm làm vách ngăn cho trường mầm non đẹp, chất lượng, giá tốt.

Thiên Tường Phúc làm vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh trường mầm non chất lượng
_Thiên Tường Phúc làm vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh cho trường mầm non chất lượng_

Trẻ mầm non đang ở độ tuổi khám phá muôn điều thú vị ở thế giới. Sự khám phá thông qua nhiều hình thức, nhưng màu sắc là điều để lại cho các bé ấn tượng nhất. Vì vậy ngay cả khu nhà vệ sinh, trường mầm non cũng cần thiết kế đẹp và ngộ nghĩnh.

Thiên Tường Phúc là đơn vị đã nhiều năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực thiết kế, thi công vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh. Chúng tôi nhập vật liệu để làm vách ngăn từ hãng, đảm bảo chất lượng cao, độ bền vượt trội.

Đội ngũ thiết kế của Thiên Tường Phúc nhiều kinh nghiệm, sẽ cho ra mắt công trình vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh ấn tượng với các bé. Thợ thi công của chúng tôi cũng có tay nghề cao, tận tâm để từng chi tiết của công trình hoàn hảo nhất.

Chúng tôi chú trọng vật liệu vách ngăn chống nước tuyệt đối. Bởi ở trường mầm non, trẻ nhỏ có thể gây bắn nước khi rửa tay chân. Ngoài ra, phụ kiện như tay nắm cửa, bản lề cũng là loại tốt, đảm bảo các bé đóng mở dễ dàng và an toàn nhất.

Vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh trường mầm non giá rẻ nhất tại Thiên Tường Phúc
_Làm vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh trường mầm non giá rẻ nhất tại Thiên Tường Phúc_

Thiên Tường Phúc là đơn vị cung cấp vật liệu tấm vách ngăn, phụ kiện chính hãng. Chúng tôi cũng trực tiếp thiết kế và thi công mọi công trình vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh cho trường mầm non, bệnh viện, trung tâm thương mại,…Vì vậy Thiên Tường Phúc luôn gửi đến quý khách hàng báo giá tốt nhất.

Không như những địa chỉ làm vách ngăn nhỏ phải phụ thuộc nguyên vật liệu mua ngoài, Thiên Tường Phúc nhập khẩu trực tiếp nên tại kho luôn đa dạng mẫu mã. Quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ với chúng tôi để tham khảo mẫu tấm vách ngăn và lựa chọn loại phù hợp nhất với đặc thù trường mầm non của mình cũng như dự toán cho công trình.

Ngoài ra, Thiên Tường Phúc có những ưu đãi cho công trình lớn, số lượng vách ngăn nhiều. Chúng tôi cũng có chế độ bảo hành dài hạn, chu đáo. Quý khách hàng sẽ không phải băn khoăn trong quá trình vận hành công trình. Nếu có bất cứ trục trặc nào, quý khách gọi hotline là chúng tôi cử thợ kỹ thuật kiểm tra và khắc phục nhanh chóng. Trường mầm non của quý khách sẽ không bị ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động.

Nếu quý khách đang cần tư vấn về công trình vách ngăn nhà vệ sinh trường mầm non, đừng ngần ngại gọi cho Thiên Tường Phúc. Chúng tôi luôn đồng hành cùng quý khách xây dựng hình ảnh trường mầm non hiện đại, chuyên nghiệp và an toàn nhất cho trẻ.


----------

